# I really need some input!



## Beowulf08 (Sep 24, 2008)

I had my pregnant bitch x-rayed at 47 days and the vet said that there were no pups. The vet said that it was possibly a false pregnancy. My bitch is getting bigger by the day she would only have 12 days left, her glans are huge. She seems incredibly uncomfy. My mom was worried about her while we were out of town and she was babysitting, so she called an emergency vet clinic, and the woman there said that its possible that the pups hadn't calcified at the time of the x-ray or that she only had a few pups that were hiding in her ribs. Im not sure what to think, she looks and acts like she is pregnant. Now i know that the false pregnancy will do that to her but is it still possible that she is pregnant?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds to me like you need to take her to a different vet and get her re-xrayed asap!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Sounds to me like you need to take her to a different vet and get her re-xrayed asap!



I completely agree.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't breed dogs so maybe I am missing something here but why don't you just wait 12 days and see what happens?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Probably because she said the dog is in extreme discomfort right now, I don't know about you, but I wouldn't want to be that way for 12 days for no reason.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

It's also my understanding that if it's a false pregnancy they can give them medication to take all of those symptoms away otherwise they can go through the birthing process without getting anywhere, produce milk, etc. If it's not a real pregnancy I think the symptoms have gone too far, if it's real there may be a problem.

But I don't know nothin' 'bout birthin' no puppies so I may be totally off base here


----------



## Beowulf08 (Sep 24, 2008)

Tonight while my bitch was relaxed and sleeping i thought i might be able to feel some pups if they were in there, and what do ya know i felt those little rascals in there moving and kicking around. Tonight is the first night I've been able to feel the little critters. So now we know thats it's not a false pregnancy. Boxermommie you are correct about meds for the false pregnancy, I don't want my girl to be uncomfy for no reason. This is a huge relief, and a big load off my mind. My thinking is that the pups were not yet calcified, Other GSD breeders i've talked to said that usually the 55th day is the best to x-ray. Thanks so much to you all i really appreciate all of the advice. :tongue:


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Make sure to get her in for prenatal care...my recommendation would be with a different vet


----------



## Beowulf08 (Sep 24, 2008)

Defiantly will do that, we just moved to a new town and i asked around for vet recommendations and lots of people told me that this vet was a good one, sooooo thats where we went, Our original vet is awesome so i guess once you find an awesome vet you should stick with them, we will have to drive to a different town but way worth it to have a great vet that you can rely on.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm so glad that everything turned out ok! Our pup went into false pregnancy symptoms after her first heat. We took her in and that's all it was, he told us to wait it out. Not really what I wanted to do, cuz it was scaring me that she was looking pregnant and not really pregnant (we only took her out on leash and we had no male then) and sure enough, her symptoms stopped as fast as they started. =D Good luck with the puppies!!!!


----------



## Lovemydogs (Jul 21, 2008)

What breed is Mom and the Dad? I missed that part I think...


----------



## Beowulf08 (Sep 24, 2008)

Both parents are Register German Shepherd Dogs. My Husband spoke with the vets office today and asked about the x-ray that was taken, and told them that they we could feel the pups in there move. The woman told my husband that the x-ray showed a lot of fluid in her tummy. I didn't know that fluid moved like that in the belly, and also wasn't aware that it could show up on x-rays


----------



## Beowulf08 (Sep 24, 2008)

today my dam had 3 sable male pups today, they are beautiful!


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

All words no pictures? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Beowulf08 (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh sorry:tongue: Ill post some as soon as i can!:biggrin:


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

I Love GSDs can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww congrats!!


----------



## Beowulf08 (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks so much!:biggrin:


----------



## Beowulf08 (Sep 24, 2008)

here is a picture of mama and babies.:tongue:


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

Too cute!!!!


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Awww, She looks so motherly! We have to see more pics, as they get bigger!


----------



## Beowulf08 (Sep 24, 2008)

I will post more as they get older. they are so precious, i know im gonna have such a hard time giving them up.


----------

